# Rack water bottles



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get water bottles for a mouse breeding rack ?

the small rectangle ones with like a rubber cork


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

North Kent Plastics


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Livefood.co.uk sell them under misc.


----------

